# How big is a tortoises stomach ?



## iLykeTuRtL3z (Mar 27, 2012)

How big is a tortoises stomach compared to shell size? Sometimes the amount my little suclata can eat in a sitting astounds me ! 

I THINK ITS GOING TO EXPLODE !!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 27, 2012)

http://www.infovisual.info/02/020_en.html


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2012)

ooooooooo Yvonne, you are going to make some torts mad....snitching them off like that....LOL....


----------



## Tom (Mar 27, 2012)

That diagram should say "not to scale" somewhere...


----------



## ascott (Mar 27, 2012)

> "not to scale"



LOLOLOL


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 28, 2012)

It is about the size of the head, but like a human's stomach, it is very stretchy.


----------

